# Graphic Novel



## Ravenor NightsBlood (Nov 15, 2008)

hello, i'm working on a full Graphic Novel idea, it's a midevil fantasy setting, Furry of course, which i hope to try and get published, the problem is that i am not all that great of an artist, i can only do single character pics most of the time.

If anyone is interested send me a privet message


----------

